# Closure



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, it has been a long and stressful time, but I finally have closure. Last night was our final MC session, and we have come to the conclusion that for both of us to find happiness we must walk seperate paths. It took us 13 years to realize that we make better friends than we do a married couple. It was not an easy decision, and one that hurts, but I know it is the only real way for me to be happy. I know that there will be rough times, and regrets, but I will survive. I am scared yet excited for I do not know what tomorrow brings, but with what I have learned here, I know I can face it head on. I will never forget the 13 years with her, and I hope that this will situation will make me a better friend, person, and lover to the next person I give my heart to.

I am looking at this as a fresh start. I am still working to better myself with going to the gym, but I am also doing things that she would have frowned upon. Tomorrow, I am getting my first tattoo, since we agreed to end our marriage on Bob Marley's birthday, and I love his music, I am getting "No Woman, No Cry". Fitting right? I have also started planning a return trip to Jamaica in the near future. I might be alone, or I might have a special person by then. To me it does not matter, I am being me, and doing what makes me happy.

I want to thank everyone for their assistance during this difficult time. It was nice to have the support you receive from this forum. I will always be greatful for the advise I received. It was better then the advise I received from the MC. You guys should charge for you help! I will continue to float and post as needed, but I will no longer be the one needing the help, hopefully I can help someone like you all have helped me.

I would also like to wish the best of luck to anyone going through these dark times. Keep your head up, and know that you are not alone. Your story might seem unique to you, but there are many people that have been through the same thing. I know at first the world seem to be spinning to fast, and you do not understand how you will get through this, but you will.Remeber the darkest night is the best time to look to the stars.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Change is always hard, but you have to stay true to yourself. 

Only you can make you happy. I'm digging the tattoo. Please make sure and follow the artist's aftercare instructions. Take care of that tat for the next few weeks and it will stay looking nice for quite some time. Don't work out that part of your body for a while - you don't want to stretch that skin too hard or have excess sweat on it.


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Zillard....Yea, I am going to follow all of the post tattoo directions, I don't want my first looking bad, because I did not take care of it. 

Zappy....Keep your chin up, your story sounds rough, but there are brighter days ahead.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm glad you found closure. I wish you both happiness.


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

On Saturday I got the No Woman, No Cry tattoo, then today I got "Though the road's rocky it sure feels good".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Today would have been our 14 anniversary if we were still together. The Dissolution paperwork has been completed, and will be filed in a day or two. It seems like this is all moving fast, but I am the one rushing it. She wanted out, go be free, but I told her that this rodeo only comes to town once. Once it is over, it is over. Still have bad days, but they are becoming fewer, and easier to deal with. I also got an additional tattoo, that makes three in 10 days. I will never forget this journey, and I will learn from it. Good luck to all of those out there that are just starting down this path. It sucks, but only in the darkness can you see the stars ablaze.


----------

